# LOTS of mouthpieces for sale!!!



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

VERY GOOD DEALS HERE:

1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)-$250

2. DRAKE New York Jazz metal tenor 7** in original box with lig and cap. These sell for $595---I'm selling this for $450

3. Vintage Brilhart PERSONALINE tenor BRAND NEW OLD STOCK in original RARE red and white cardboard container .085 tip---$250

4. Vintage Conn Steelay tenor mpc .061 in great original condition---$75

5. Vintage Brilhart Tonalin tenor with serial .080 tip-$150

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws-$399!

7. Otto Link hr 8 tenor from the 80's--$120

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It's stamped as a prototype.--$225

9. 10MFAN Gen 1 Metal Robusto 7** gold tenor--$295!

10. Brilhart HARD RUBBER 3* tenor measures .074--$350

11. 10MFAN Gen 1 Showboat alto 6 .078- $275

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

15. New hr alto .090 from Falcon Woodwinds with a clamshell baffle like a good old Link---$195

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 NEW condition with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

18. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

19. Guardala FATBOY metal tenor copy piece .105 with pink tooth plate and the Fatboy ridge on top of the body---$395

20. Brilhart 7* high baffle plastic alto .075---$95

21. Brilhart Special Ebolin tenor .075---$95

22. Vintage Conn Comet ORANGE transparent tenor .078. "W" on the table.---$125

23. Vintage Arbex ARB off-white alto .095 tip....$125

24. Chad Lefkowitz Brown SYOS 7* tip tenor in black--$140

25. Otto Link hr opened to an 8 tip from the 80's--$125

26. BARI brand tenor with silver metal shank like Max Ionata uses. 8 tip---$95

27. Vintage LELANDAIS hr tenor .073---$140

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

29. Selmer Goldentone off-white tenor refaced and stamped by Bob Carpenter .102. Silver metal band at the shank to hold off a crack---$95

30. Brilhart Ebolin tenor .083. No serial---$75

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

35. Great Max Devil hr 7* tenor mpc made by my friend in Italy---$175

36. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95

37. Vintage Weltklang Tenor .083---$85

38. Great Neck Original ARB black .099 tip alto---$75

39. VERY RARE vintage CONN RED TRANSPARENT alto mpc .060---$225

40. Berg Larsen vintage hr alto .075---$140

41. Vintage Claude Lake BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9 tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

48. 10MFAN 3D printed Robusto 10* hand finished tenor---$150

49. 10MFAN 3D printed MERLOT 8* hand finished tenor---$150

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475

51. Vintage bari mpc .078 from Lelandais...great piece---$195

52. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .078 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250

53. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .079 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250

54. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .082 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250

55. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .085 tip. New old stock. 
DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250

56. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart TONALIN 9 tenor .092 tip. New old stock. 
DEAD MINT with original packaging! --$275

57. 10MFAN GEN 1 BOSS HR 7** tenor---$225!!!

Selling from Florida

Prices are firm, plus shipping to U.S. only

Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

4, 7, 11


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

4, 5, 7, 11, 20, 21


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 20, 21


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

4, 5, 7, 10

11, 20, 21

38


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

4, 5, 7, 10

11, 20, 21

38, 49


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 10

11, 20, 21

38, 49


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 10

11, 20, 21, 25

31, 38, 49


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 20, 21, 25

31, 38, 49


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 20, 21, 22, 25

31, 38, 39, 49


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 49, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 49, 51, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

mouthpieces for sale!!!
Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 49, 51, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 40, 49, 51, 52, 55, 57




There are loads of great mouthpieces left here.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 40, 49

51, 52, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 40, 49

51, 52, 54, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 38, 39, 40, 49

51, 52, 54, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19

20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 49

51, 52, 54, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 54, 55, 57



About half the pieces have sold already, and there are SO MANY great ones remaining.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 25, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10

11, 15, 19, 20

21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27

31, 37, 38, 39, 40, 48, 49

51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57



Over half the pieces have sold already, and there are SO MANY great ones remaining.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Let’s make this easy to follow now. 


THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

29. Selmer Goldentone off-white tenor refaced and stamped by Bob Carpenter .102. Silver metal band at the shank to hold off a crack---$95

30. Brilhart Ebolin tenor .083. No serial---$75

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

35. Great Max Devil hr 7* tenor mpc made by my friend in Italy---$175

36. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:



6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

29. Selmer Goldentone off-white tenor refaced and stamped by Bob Carpenter .102. Silver metal band at the shank to hold off a crack---$95

30. Brilhart Ebolin tenor .083. No serial---$75

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

35. Great Max Devil hr 7* tenor mpc made by my friend in Italy---$175

36. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

29. Selmer Goldentone off-white tenor refaced and stamped by Bob Carpenter .102. Silver metal band at the shank to hold off a crack---$95

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

35. Great Max Devil hr 7* tenor mpc made by my friend in Italy---$175

36. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

35. Great Max Devil hr 7* tenor mpc made by my friend in Italy---$175

36. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

28. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

43. Guardala brand new old stock 10 soprano reeds size 5, new in original box---$30

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

HESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

31. Vintage Claude Humber hr tenor .092. Had an epoxy baffle added, but was removed at some point. You can see where it was added. ---$95

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

12. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350
32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Q: What is a Claude Lakey BRUNO ?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Its a vintage Lakey and plays very well. Powerful but without the intonation issues like modern Lakeys can have.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

42. 15 original brilhart tenor REEDS in their original holders----$150

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THESE ARE WHAT ARE LEFT:




1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)—$250

6. Vintage Brilhart 3 band ligature with reed plate for a thinner bodied alto mpc. This is the one with the black delryn screws—$399!

8. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It’s stamped as a prototype.—-$225

13. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$475

14. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$165

16. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 gold with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

17. Theo Wanne Durga metal tenor 8 vintified finish with case, screwdriver, cap, and lig---$350

32. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$750

33. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$195

34. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$175

41. Vintage Claude Lakey BRUNO alto .075---$140

44. CE WINDS FLORIDA brassite tenor 7*---excellent player!---$250

45. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95

46. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc in orig case w/screwdriver, lig, and cap---$495

47. BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. ---$750

50. RARE RPC hard rubber .120 with a neat shank with a cut-out in it, like I've never seen ---$475


----------

